# Venison Bologna Qview



## tony111 (Feb 17, 2014)

I found some deer burger in the bottom of the frezer that had a couple years on it and thought I would make a few links of bologna. Used 10 lbs deer and 2 lbs pork sausage and a Lems backwoods mix and added some dried jalapeno pepper. I ran all the burger through the grinder with a 1/8 plate after it thawed to get a better consistency (less air voids) this time around. I let them sit in the cooler part of the shop for about 7 hrs. after stuffing, then into the mes with the water pan and set at 150 and the timer on 24 hrs around 7PM.  At 8 AM the next mourning bumped it up to 160 then at noon up to 170 and stuck in the digital thermo. It was showing a temp of 149 and let it go to  6 PM that evening to a final temp of 156.  I would say this is the best bologna to date for me. Sorry I did not think of taking any pics till I started to slice this AM.

1 down 1 to go













0217140919_zps6b0624fc.jpg



__ tony111
__ Feb 17, 2014






A close up of the consistency













0217140920_zpsd392a601.jpg



__ tony111
__ Feb 17, 2014






Ready to vac in stacks of 5 per week for lunches at work













0217140927a_zps01fd49d1.jpg



__ tony111
__ Feb 17, 2014






16 weeks worth of good lunch meat ready for the freezer













0217141002_zpsf18a731c.jpg



__ tony111
__ Feb 17, 2014






I have smoked these quicker but had problems with the fat rendering out . This seemed to work well for me this time around.

Thanks for looking


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 17, 2014)

Its worth the time. Summer sausage can take 12-14 hours. It is such a meat mass that it takes time for the heat to cook the middle. If you go to fast, like you said the fat can render or the meat under the casing gets hard and dry. The way you did these works good for most sausage. Very nice job!


----------



## disco (Feb 17, 2014)

That will make incredible sandwiches. Well done.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks tasty!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 18, 2014)

So fun! It's impressive to see all the homemade works of edible art here! Enjoy! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks really good, low and long is the ticket otherwise it gets hard around the outside. People at work will be envious lunch time!


----------

